# Five ten shoes.



## Broadway (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer to ride platforms when doing all mountain, or DH riding. I have heard really good things about fiveten shoes. I was just wondering which model shoes people have tried. I am looking at their mountain biking shoes, but actually what caught my attention was their daescent rock climbing shoe. They look like this...










If you look at the shoe it has a flat front made of really high friction rubber, this doesnt seem like a bad shoe at all for platforms. Although they do make mountain biking shoes that look more like this...










Let me know if you have any thoughts...especially if you have used fiveten shoes before!

Thanks


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't seen that shoe before. But if it's a rock climbing shoe, the sole may not be stiff enough for a bike shoe.

I have a couple variations of the Impact and they work great. I've heard others rave about the Basic too, should be a little lighter and less bulky than the Impact.


----------



## Hecklez (Aug 24, 2009)

I use 5/10 Rennies. I like the Rennies because they are a mid top and it gives nice cushion around the ankles.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

5/10's are great. I have the mountain bike version and trail hiking version. Both great shoes.

Get the mountain bike specific version for biking. The climbing shoe lacks the stiffness of the bike shoe and looks like would be a compromise on hike a bikes (unless you are climbing with your bike I guess). 

You will not likely regret the bike 5/10's.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*5.10, the black chili of mtb shoes*

You're already enlightened to 5.10s.
Impacts are super-supportive and stiff. It's their first real mtb shoe. Some may find it too chunky.
I've just switched over to the ba51c... For me, it flexes more, but I don't mind... I like feeling the pedal through the sole just a bit. I still use the impacts.
I can't speak for their climbing shoes as mtb shoes. I dig my Huecos for the vertical, though.

I want to check out the Freerider.


----------



## Broadway (Mar 18, 2009)

how about the sam hill 2's? anyone tried those? I think I might go for something like that.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i think sam's shoes are just a different colorway than reg Impacts. great shoes. I've had mine abused for awhile and they're holding up great. The Marzocchi Bomber shoe (made by 5.10) look a little better if u can find 'em.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

I had my doubts when I felt the "stealth rubber" or whatever its called that it would stick like people said it does, but holy crap does it stick. I just started using Impact 2's and they are awesome. Clunky and kinda ugly, but they work great.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Slightly left field this.

But there's companies will resole your existing shoes in Stealth rubber for about 1/3-1/2 the price of a pair of 5-10's. Looking on Stealth rubber's website will tell you who your nearest is.
I've had it done on my Vans and it works a treat.

It's a thought if you like the shoes you already have or (like me) have feet that don't come in 5-10 friendly sizes.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

5.10 impacts are the ones most people use for biking - although a few use their climbing shoes with good results as well.

Interesting idea on the re-sole option. I dont find the 510s too expensive to begin with (under $100CDN). But I do have an old pair of vans that have a way better color scheme that I may look into that.....

EDIT - sweet, jsut checked out the resole option, there is a place 5 minutes walk from where I live that does it! Awesome suggestion F.T.S.


----------



## NEKrider (Sep 17, 2007)

if your gonna run a platform pedal NOTHING beats a pair of 5.10s! I have 2 seasons on mine(and i ride almost everyday as well as work trail crew in them) they are supportive grippy and man they protect you. i use the impact 2 low since i am on a budget but they are worth every penny i wont ride anything else for DH i like them so much i ride the 5.10s instead of clipless when i ride XC(i know clipless gives you more power) but I LOVE the 5.10s like i said they are worth every penny! i would skip the climbing shoes and get a pair of the biking ones.


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been using the low rise impacts, they are great so I just picked up a pair of the california casuals BA51C nice and light great for xc and just kicking around the neighborhood.


----------



## Flynnster (Aug 19, 2009)

What about wearing these shoes around town as well? (off the bike)


----------



## Hecklez (Aug 24, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Slightly left field this.
> 
> But there's companies will resole your existing shoes in Stealth rubber for about 1/3-1/2 the price of a pair of 5-10's. Looking on Stealth rubber's website will tell you who your nearest is.
> I've had it done on my Vans and it works a treat.
> ...


Didnt know this. I have a favorite pair of Audio's that would make perfect candidates for re-soling. I like my Rennies, but having a second option is always good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Flynnster said:


> What about wearing these shoes around town as well? (off the bike)


Impacts are comfortable enough for all-around wear. Make great hiking shoes too.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

also check out the Karver which is the Impact low rise with ankle padding on the pedal side and the standard low cut on the outside. Not quite as good for hiking but better for biking , same exact Stealth sole as the std Impact of course
oh and the Karvers are available in womens sizes and colors if you're into pink and purple


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm a rock climber - those shoes are what climbers (and maybe 5.10) call 'approach shoes'. they are really stiff. i would really recommend trying them on first. its not what you would expect. 

rock shoes of these type have a very stiff toe box, and usually a really stiff midsole as well. this gives a climber the ability to stand on their toes much easier to toe in on smaller foot holds, but they are not boardlasted, so there is some flex to the shoes to make it more comfortable to hike up to a crag.

i have owned approach shoes and currently own a pair of the 5.10 freeriders - there's a difference between them, so i would go for the shoes designed for mtn biking personally.


----------



## veloyellow (Aug 23, 2009)

*5-10 Impacts*

I've been using the Sam Hill version for some time. Great shoe. No need for toe-clips with these. The sole looks like that one in the OP. They're great for hiking, too.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Just bought a pair of the 5.10 freeriders. Am very happy with those. They fit well, feel good, grip well, etc.

Tried a pair of Karvers earlier in the summer. I had trouble with the edge of that velcro lace-guard catching on my cranks as I pedaled. That was annoying. The Karvers also felt loose on my foot and rather clunky. They did grip well though. I'll give 'em that. 

IMHO, take a hard look at the Freerider model. I picked up my pair from Zappos.


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

JonathanGennick said:


> Just bought a pair of the 5.10 freeriders. Am very happy with those. They fit well, feel good, grip well, etc.
> 
> Tried a pair of Karvers earlier in the summer. I had trouble with the edge of that velcro lace-guard catching on my cranks as I pedaled. That was annoying. The Karvers also felt loose on my foot and rather clunky. They did grip well though. I'll give 'em that.
> 
> IMHO, take a hard look at the Freerider model. I picked up my pair from Zappos.


I'm also eyeing the Freeriders for xc riding but worried they might be bulky like Vans skateboard shoes. How was it?


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I have to pair of 5.10's. I use them for DH, AM, and riding my SS. They rock.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

*5.10' are where it's as...apparently...*

I've been thinking about making the switch from clipless to platforms recently, and in the research i've done the one thing that EVERYONE seems to agree upon is the use of 5.10 shoes. Everyone has a differnet platform pedal they use or prefer, but it seems like 99.9% use 5.10's....either the Impact or one of the other iterations of the Impact. Needless to say, i'm sold on the 5.10's, however i'm not a huge fan of the look of the Impact. Someone previously mentioned the Marzocchi Bomber shoe which is made by 5.10, has the same stealth rubber sole, but is a better looking shoe. It turns out, Jenson USA has them on close out right now...original MSRP was $129 and they're selling them for $89.99.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH309L00-Marzocchi+Bomber+Shoe.aspx

Needless to say, I ordered some yesterday (in addition to a new full-face helmet, some knee/shins, and a set of Wellgo MG-1 platforms) which are supposed to get to me on the 9th. I'll be sure to post my thoughts and opinions sometime after that. 
Anyway, if you're looking into the 5.10's, check out the Bomber shoe as well...might float your boat better that the look of the 5.10 Impacts...

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> I've been thinking about making the switch from clipless to platforms recently, and in the research i've done the one thing that EVERYONE seems to agree upon is the use of 5.10 shoes. Everyone has a differnet platform pedal they use or prefer, but it seems like 99.9% use 5.10's....either the Impact or one of the other iterations of the Impact. Needless to say, i'm sold on the 5.10's, however i'm not a huge fan of the look of the Impact. Someone previously mentioned the Marzocchi Bomber shoe which is made by 5.10, has the same stealth rubber sole, but is a better looking shoe. It turns out, Jenson USA has them on close out right now...original MSRP was $129 and they're selling them for $89.99.
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SH309L00-Marzocchi+Bomber+Shoe.aspx
> 
> ...


cool thanks for the Jenson heads up! I wonder how they would work for xc type of riding, they seem a bit bulky. I'm looking at the Freriders right now but if this is not too bulky, I might go with this.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

mantracker said:


> cool thanks for the Jenson heads up! I wonder how they would work for xc type of riding, they seem a bit bulky. I'm looking at the Freriders right now but if this is not too bulky, I might go with this.


No Problem. When the shoes get here i'll take some pics and post them so you can see what they look like on, etc..for better judgement of their bulkiness...


----------



## lawnbike (Jan 20, 2007)

how do the low top 510 impacts work on all purpose riding like all mountain and xc?


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

I picked up a pair of freeriders a couple weeks ago and am really happy with them. I never want to ride with a normal skate shoe again. The soles are stiff for good power transfer. They are no more bulky then a standard nike sb shoe. You could wear them for casual wear and they would look totally normal. I run a superfoot insole in mine and they are $$. Everything I wanted in a bike specific shoe.
Hunter


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

I got a pair of 5.10 basics which are very light, skinny and really hang onto the pedals.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

lawnbike said:


> how do the low top 510 impacts work on all purpose riding like all mountain and xc?


In a word, great. Only drawback is they're a little on the heavy side.


----------



## Kit_Cassidy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hecklez said:


> Didnt know this. I have a favorite pair of Audio's that would make perfect candidates for re-soling. I like my Rennies, but having a second option is always good.
> 
> :thumbsup:


If you prefer a less expensive, slightly more ghetto approach then 5.10 also makes stealth paint on kids where you can add stealth rubber to anything. You could mess around with old shoes with a pretty low investment cost.

http://www.fiveten.com/catalog/prod...d=158&osCsid=6b4f1a339567d0d8b43cf4226a7ab702


----------



## _tom_ (Jun 18, 2005)

lawnbike said:


> how do the low top 510 impacts work on all purpose riding like all mountain and xc?


They work great.


----------



## Sway? (Feb 22, 2006)

Only problem I've found with 5.10 shoes is not being able to actually find them in stores to try on. Anyone know of a Orange County-LA area stores that stock them? I've gone through the dealer list on 5.10's website with no luck.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

If you have a size 7.5 you can find the 5.10 Impacts for $40 here:
http://www.fiveten.com/catalog/prod...id=29&osCsid=6b4f1a339567d0d8b43cf4226a7ab702

Tim


----------



## hidesertbomber (Jun 16, 2009)

Sway? said:


> Only problem I've found with 5.10 shoes is not being able to actually find them in stores to try on. Anyone know of a Orange County-LA area stores that stock them? I've gone through the dealer list on 5.10's website with no luck.


I've seen some limited styles out here in Corona at the Jenson store. You could call ahead and see what they have.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pics of my Marzocchi Bomber shoes...*

Here's the pics as promised of my Marzocchi Bomber Shoes (made by 5.10). They have the same Stealth Rubber soles as the regular 5.10 Impacts...





































They kinda look like a cross between a skate shoe and a hiking shoe and I don't find them too bulky. I haven't actually gone out for a trail ride in them yet, but in the little bit of putting around town using the Wellgo MG-1 platforms I bought too, they do feel pretty sticky on the pedals. Looking forward to a good ride in them...

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> Here's the pics as promised of my Marzocchi Bomber Shoes (made by 5.10). They have the same Stealth Rubber soles as the regular 5.10 Impacts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coolness! appreciate the pics.
how is the sizing? are they sized similar to your normal sneakers? does the touted "Stealth rubber" live up to the hype? sorry for all the questions. thanks.

btw, do you ride DH or XC?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

mantracker said:


> coolness! appreciate the pics.
> how is the sizing? are they sized similar to your normal sneakers? does the touted "Stealth rubber" live up to the hype? sorry for all the questions. thanks.
> 
> btw, do you ride DH or XC?


The sizing seems pretty true to size. I normally wear between a US 9.5 and 10...depending on the shoe. For these, I bought a 9.5 because there wasn't a 10 available at the sale price....hoping they would fit. The 9.5 is a perfect fit for me. I could probably get away with the 10, but the 9.5 heel cups fit my feet well and with a low top MTB shoe that is kinda important IMHO. Your mileage may vary...

As for the stealth rubber, it does feel pretty grippy on the pedals. I haven't actually taken them out for a trail ride yet, but I mounted up the Wellgo MG-1's (bought them at the same time along with a full face Giro Remedy...all on sale!) and brought my bike with me to work to tool around on during my lunch break. In that little bit of messing around the shoe/pedal combo did feel surprisingly grippy...moreso than I was expecting.

As for the type of riding I do, well, I actually took a LONG hiatus from riding till just recently. Been away from the sport for almost 9 years due to the increasing responsibilities of life. Back in the day I rode mainly XC type stuff because that's the type of trails that were available to me (was in MD at the time). Now, I'm kinda more interested in the AM, DH, and light FR type stuff...hence my interest in switching from clipless (started riding clipless with Shimano's first clipless MTB shoe) to platforms.

Anyway, hope this was helpful. Good luck with your decision. You'll probably be happy either way...with the 5.10 impacts, the freeriders, or the Marzocchi Bomber. They all feature the stealth rubber sole and that's what counts.

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## golivar (Oct 16, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> Slightly left field this.
> 
> But there's companies will resole your existing shoes in Stealth rubber for about 1/3-1/2 the price of a pair of 5-10's. Looking on Stealth rubber's website will tell you who your nearest is.
> I've had it done on my Vans and it works a treat.
> ...


Just out of curiosity, do you think you might be able to post a pic of your resoled Vans? I was thinking about getting this done with a pair of my Shimano shoes (the non-SPD ones they make for flats). Love the shoe itself, but the sole gets torn up pretty easily by platform pins.


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

I love my 5.10 impacts. When I bought them, the store didn't have my normal size, so I tried upsizing a bit, hoping they wouldn't pack out too much. The lady working the store told me they stayed true to size, which was a comfort when I bought them, as I wasn't sure about the sizing. Sure enough, the shoes have stayed a perfect fit. 
They are the grippiest thing I've ever worn, and I generally wear them when I'm hiking or camping also.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

What about the Rennies? I know they look weird but wondering about the fit and feel (stiff, soft, heavy, walkable, hikeable).


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

Ratt said:


> What about the Rennies? I know they look weird but wondering about the fit and feel (stiff, soft, heavy, walkable, hikeable).


here's a good deal from ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-FIVE-TEN-NATHAN-RENNIE-DH-SHOES-SIZE-US-10-5-MENS_W0QQitemZ230375481949QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Men_s_Athletic_Footwear?hash=item35a372e25d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_669wt_1165


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Been reading up on the Impact 2 lowcuts.
http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/fiveten_impact2low/


> How well do they work?
> 
> If you need traction, the 5.10 Stealth rubber is hard to beat. The rubber adheres really really well to pedals and if you're used to clipless pedals, this will make the transfer to flat pedals a lot easier. Repositioning your feet can be a bit impossible at times, especially if you've got some good pedals. The Impact Low shoe feels good while on the bike and off it. The shoe fits around your feet quite snugly but do run a bit fat similar to a skate shoe.





> Where can the Impact 2 Low's improve?
> 
> The 5.10 shoes are great at sticking to the pedals. The problem with them is that they might be construed as too sticky. If you've got a set of pedals that are built well, you'll be stuck even more to the pedals. Moving your feet with these shoes when your feet are on the pedal might require you to remove your foot entirely off the pedal then reapply it. Trying to shift your feet with a good set of pedals and 5.10 shoes isn't an easy task. If you've got bad ankles or like to freely move your feet about the pedals, these shoes might not be for you.
> 
> Additionally, while it is a good thing these pedals stick well, it can also be a detrimental when sticking your feet out around corners or brushing up close to rocks as these shoes can stick to these objects at inopportune times. I feel that the wrap around Stealth sticky rubber could be removed from the perimeter of the shoes and kept to the bottom of the shoe to help prevent any accidental sticking.


Right now I have the Specialized Comp shoes and Shimano M324 dual purpose pedals.
Still getting use to clipless since this is my first experience with them.
I may try one of the 5.10s and flip the pedals over to ride, and if I like it well enough, I may take the clipless off and look for a better pedal than what came on the 2009 Rockhopper Pro.

The Impact, is it the best choice from 5.10 for running single track, fireroads, around town on bike trails, ect, or does 5.10 have another one that would be better?


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

*5.10 sizing help needed...*

I'd like to order the FiveTen Freerider, however I find it hard to choose the right size.

I'm not worried about the width of my feet, but about the *length *of my feet. Measured, my footlength is 11.42 inch (= 29 centimeter). I'm leaning towards US-size 12 (EU-size 46).

FiveTen has a nice sizing chart. http://www.fiveten.com/sizing.html

When I look at the chart, their advice is a US-size 11 (EU-size 44,5), which would be the smallest size shoes I've had in ten years! 
What size would you guys recommend me? Some help would be really appreciated! 

Cheers,

Maarten


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Corey52 said:


> Been reading up on the Impact 2 lowcuts.
> http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/fiveten_impact2low/
> 
> Right now I have the Specialized Comp shoes and Shimano M324 dual purpose pedals.
> ...


Before I went and bought platforms and the Marzocchi Bomber shoes (made by 5.10) I did a bunch of research on different forums and asked questions about switching to platforms (being a long-time clipless guy). Also asked about using a hybrid clipless pedal like the CB Mallets and was told that it was probably a bad idea...that the hybrid pedals won't give the same amount of grip as a proper platform pedal would with the 5.10's and that it might give me the wrong impression about using platforms. They suggested that I just go with a proper platform and the 5.10's which made sense to me.

Have done some more tooling around on the bike with the shoes and the platforms and it is pretty impressive how much grip these shoes have on the pedals. It's true...it isn't easy to rearrange your foot placement on the pedals, but to me that's a good thing. Once the shoe is on the pedal it feels like a pretty solid connection. There doesn't feel like there's a chance of them just slipping off and ending up in some shinburgers (not that I don't anticipate it happening at some point out on the trail...hence the purchase of some knee/shins). There were even a couple of times that I stopped, had one foot on the pavement, and when I lifted my other foot to pull it off the pedal the cranks freewheeled back up with my foot until it reached the top of it's rotation and the rubber released from the studs on the pedal. Almost felt as if the pins on the pedals had actually pierced the rubber and gotten lodged in there, but when I inspected the shoe there were no leftover marks, etc. Crazy.

Another interesting thing I noted was that when I walk around in these shoes, all kinds of stuff sticks to the bottom of them. I first noticed it when I stepped on a piece of paper and later noticed it was still stuck to the sole of my shoe. I pulled it off to check if there was actually something sticky on either my shoe or the paper and when I found nothing at all on either I proceeded to put the piece of paper down and again step on it. Interestingly, it stuck to the sole again and probably would have stayed there for a while if I didn't pull it off.

Anyway, I'm curious how the 5.10's would work with your hybrid pedals, but would probably agree with the recommendation to actually run some real platforms with adjustable studs, etc. Anyway, just my .02 cents...

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good review Alvin.
What platforms do you recommend if I ended up switching out the pedals later?


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Corey52 said:


> Good review Alvin.
> What platforms do you recommend if I ended up switching out the pedals later?


Well, seeing as I don't have much seat time with these shoes and some proper platforms I don't think i'm the best source for recommendations on pedals. Here's a link to one of the threads I started over on STR: http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/adrenaline-factory/40002-thinking-about-making-switch-platform-pedals-any-advice.html

There's lots of recommendations in that thread of platforms that people use. I ended up going with a cheaper platform (for now) because I wasn't 100% sure I was gonna like riding platforms. I figured i'd buy something cheaper then later maybe dump the coin on some nicer pedals once I was sure I wanted to stick with it (no pun intended). 
Anyway, I ended up buying Wellgo MG-1's on close-out at Jenson. So far I like it and will probably move up to some Straitlines at a later date. Hope this helps.

Alvin Caragay
Hermosa Beach, CA


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, those look pretty good.
https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE703A02-Wellgo+Mg-1+Mag+Pedal.aspx










I did read that the soles of the stealth rubber shoes can get pin holes in them from the pins in pedals.
Although those look more like allen bolts than a pin.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Corey52 said:


> Thanks, those look pretty good.
> https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE703A02-Wellgo+Mg-1+Mag+Pedal.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


NP...yeah, they're Allen studs. The top edge of the threads on the Allen screws feel a little grabby from the sharper edge of the thread and seems like that adds to the grippiness of the shoe/pedal combo.

Also, I forgot to mention that I had heard of people having problems with their 5.10's grabbing stuff on tge trail as well...dragging shoes through turns etc. That seems very possible after the limited experience I've had with these shoes so far. Guess I'll find out once I take em for a real ride. It does seem that the rubber on the sides of the shoe could be done away with...don't really see what purpose it serves that leather reinforcement couldn't achieve. I mean, it's not like skate shoes where the side of the shoe is being used for ollies, etc...


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> Also, I forgot to mention that I had heard of people having problems with their 5.10's grabbing stuff on tge trail as well...dragging shoes through turns etc.


I had to laugh for a minute there.
As I was reading that I could see a rider picking up a 5' log or so with his foot while going around a berm


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

I bought the 5.10 Impact lows for me and my son and could not be happier. Very very comfy, nice and supportive and protective and grippy. I really can't believe some are actually worried or concerned about the rubber on the side catching on things in the trail. Has not been a problem for us and personally I'll take the protection it offers over any worries about it. The shoes are a bit hot but I could really care less because they work so good and are so comfortable. The thick toung is really nice IMO.

Sizing...I called 5.10 about this and what they suggested to me was find anyplace that is carrying some of their shoes (does not have to be mtn. bike specific) and see what fits. It should carry over the the mtn. bike line as well. I found mine to run true to size. I measured 1 of my feet at just over 10.5 so I got the 11 and it was perfect.

As far as being "too grippy" here's what I did. I ordered some Straitline pedals http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/pedals.php which are just to die for but the supplied pins were to aggressive for my taste right off the bat. I ordered some short stainless steel set screws from McMaster Carr that just protrude out of the pedal maybe a few mm's at most and these have worked awesome. Shoes still stick great for me. This can be done on almost any pedal with the set screw setup. I think now I may be ready to try the more agressive pins supplied with the pedals. I also use the Six Six One Veggie shin guards which so far have been great.

For pricing you really need to surf the net for a good price. I was able to find ours for $83.95 with free shipping from Rock Creek (they actually were drop shipped directly from 5.10) which I thought was a great price for our common sizing.

Anyway, believe the hype, they are great shoes (or the Marzocchi clones).


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are some great looking pedals.
If I switch later, I will get the black ones.
Thanks for the review on the shoes too.

I am going to get out this Sunday for a nice ride with my Specialized Comp shoes and the clipless pedals, so I may decide then whether to take the plunge and get the 5.10s and pedals.
I really like those pedals you got.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Corey52 said:


> Those are some great looking pedals.
> If I switch later, I will get the black ones.
> Thanks for the review on the shoes too.
> 
> ...


I just HAD to have em. I spent way to much time researching platform pedals and when I stumbled across these and watched their little video on how simple and rugged they were I was hooked. Not to mention they are killer looking in all the different colors. I never thought I would pay that much for a set of pedals but they ARE the bomb. No regrets at all.


----------



## gabeiac (Jul 3, 2009)

atchipmunk said:


> Before I went and bought platforms and the Marzocchi Bomber shoes (made by 5.10) I did a bunch of research on different forums and asked questions about switching to platforms (being a long-time clipless guy). Also asked about using a hybrid clipless pedal like the CB Mallets and was told that it was probably a bad idea...that the hybrid pedals won't give the same amount of grip as a proper platform pedal would with the 5.10's and that it might give me the wrong impression about using platforms. They suggested that I just go with a proper platform and the 5.10's which made sense to me.
> 
> Have done some more tooling around on the bike with the shoes and the platforms and it is pretty impressive how much grip these shoes have on the pedals. It's true...it isn't easy to rearrange your foot placement on the pedals, but to me that's a good thing. Once the shoe is on the pedal it feels like a pretty solid connection. There doesn't feel like there's a chance of them just slipping off and ending up in some shinburgers (not that I don't anticipate it happening at some point out on the trail...hence the purchase of some knee/shins). There were even a couple of times that I stopped, had one foot on the pavement, and when I lifted my other foot to pull it off the pedal the cranks freewheeled back up with my foot until it reached the top of it's rotation and the rubber released from the studs on the pedal. Almost felt as if the pins on the pedals had actually pierced the rubber and gotten lodged in there, but when I inspected the shoe there were no leftover marks, etc. Crazy.
> 
> ...


I bought the Freerider 5.10's and then switched to a hybrid pedal PD-m647 because I wanted to go clipless for my commute but still be able to ride without the cleats when I go on rides to the park with the family. While the hybrids work fine enough for a leasure ride with the fam, don't expect to ride even an XC trail or very long distance with any shoe inlcuding the 5.10's, just not comfortable or stable at all.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

How's the width on 5.10 shoes? My too wide for 90% of the shoes out there feet usually needs a 4E or at least a 2E shoe but I could usually stretch out some shoes if it has leather uppers.

I've read that 5.10's are sort of on the wide side but thought I'd ask before I try to mail order a pair and take the risk of going through the 'inevitable' return hassles

Thanks


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Tuff Gong said:


> How's the width on 5.10 shoes?


I can only offer some anecdotal information. I bought a pair of 5.10 Freeriders, and they fit great. I also bought a pair of 5.10 Karvers. I have to wear thick socks with the Karvers. I can easily wear thin socks on the Freeriders. Both pairs are size 44. For whatever reason, the Karver is roomier inside.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan, I appreciate it.

I was just looking at the two styles you have, the Freerider and the Karvers and I could see how the FR might be narrower from looking at the soles. It doesn't make sense since they're supposed to be the same size and D width but the soles looks to have a different width.

Freerider sole









Karver sole









I'm leaning on trying the Impact 2 or the Sam Hill 2's and they both have that wide looking sole thats similar to the Karvers. It might be worth it for me if I buy them from Zappos since the S&H are free coming and going. Can't hurt since I won't lose a dime if they don't work out for me. Although I do hope they fit

Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Thumbs up on Zappos. 

Good observation on those photos.


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

*Ended up with Freeriders*

I ended up buying the Freeriders at endless.com after getting impatient with BikeBling.com giving me a run around on their so called "Price Match" policy. They said they are going to price match Jenson's but that did not happen when I placed my order. Their service is very unprofessional.

Anyways, the Freeriders is not bulky as I imagine and it fits me perfectly. I have yet to try it on my bike since I'm still recuperating from a pesky cold/flu.


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

Took my first ride in Sam Hill 2's this afternoon (first ride in 510's as well). I rode DH in skate shoes for years, boy these things stick.

I ordered both these and the Karvers from Zappos.com - tried both on, and preferred the sam hills as the thick padding around the Karvers happened to rub my ankle 'cups' a bit.

Now for ski-lift pure DH bombing, I'd run the Karvers for this exact padding that would have annoyed me in normal riding conditions where I pedal it up.


----------



## Eastcoast Manik (Sep 20, 2009)

*Other brands*

Five tens are a decent climbing approach shoe but I find LaSportiva's work much better for biking. I find their rubber a bit stickier and the shoe itself is a lot less flexible. :thumbsup: 
There is often decent online deals and such, got myself an old pair of B5's for 25 bucks at MEC one year. Now I'm using the new gandalfs.
If they sell sticky dragon shoes in your area those are pretty decent for the price as well


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone worn the different shoes across the line? Do the Freeriders and Ba5ics fit the same and use the same sizing as the Impacts? The reason I ask is because I have a pair of the Sam Hill 2s and want to get a pair of the Ba5ics or Freeriders for commuting and street wear. The best and cheapest place to find them seems to be online. If I order a pair of the same size, will the fit be any different? I hate buying shoes without trying them on.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Has anyone worn the different shoes across the line? Do the Freeriders and Ba5ics fit the same and use the same sizing as the Impacts? The reason I ask is because I have a pair of the Sam Hill 2s and want to get a pair of the Ba5ics or Freeriders for commuting and street wear. The best and cheapest place to find them seems to be online. If I order a pair of the same size, will the fit be any different? I hate buying shoes without trying them on.


When I bought my Freeriders at REI, I tried on the Basics and Impact at the same time and the sizing was all the same for me.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Eastcoast Manik said:


> Five tens are a decent climbing approach shoe but I find LaSportiva's work much better for biking.


I ran LaSportiva's last year. I liked 'em a lot. Five Ten seems to get all the mind share, but LaSportiva approach shoes (I believe the model I used last is called the Spotter) are excellent.


----------



## djska (Jan 30, 2005)

I find skate shoes stick well enough to a pair of good flats. You do want skate shoes will a waffle-like sole. In my view a good flat-pedal MTB-shoe needs to:

- Stick to the pedal, but not too much, I like to be able to adjust my feet slightly without have to really lift them from the pedals.
- Have a flat sole, without an incline section in the middle of the sole like running shoes typically have.
- Offer some toe protection
- Have something to get the laces out of the way or not have laces at all.
- Lower profile shoe, 
- Sole flexible enough for the pedal to really sit 'in' the shoe, it think that really benefits grip.
- Not too hot

I guess these one would have fitted my bill, but they are no longer made:
http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/helly-hansen-jaeger-shoe/

A good option seems to be the Shimano AM40 shoes:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31537


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

New shoes are due before to long, and they are going to do an SPD version too.
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/2010-Five-Ten-Shoes,563/sspomer,2

Lots of cool vids there from Interbike.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

How durable are the soles? My pedals have rather sharp pins (smaller diameter pins) that stick out quite a bit, i have shorter replacement pins though... but i'm worried that these pins may shred the stealth rubber. Has anyone had any problems with their pedals wearing out their 5.10 soles?

In regards to the sizing chart, the measurements in cm corresponds to what your feet should measure, not the measurement of inside the shoe right? My feet measure about 245mm, CRC only has the size for 250, but i'm thinking getting one 5 mm bigger might be more comfortable. What do you guys think?

Also how is the ankle support of the Freeriders?


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

peternguyen said:


> How durable are the soles? My pedals have rather sharp pins (smaller diameter pins) that stick out quite a bit, i have shorter replacement pins though... but i'm worried that these pins may shred the stealth rubber. Has anyone had any problems with their pedals wearing out their 5.10 soles?


No problems with durability here. The rubber is tough. I think hike-a-biking takes a greater toll on the rubber than the pins.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

peternguyen said:


> ... but i'm worried that these pins may shred the stealth rubber. Has anyone had any problems with their pedals wearing out their 5.10 soles?


My soles are fine. Pins haven't damaged them a bit. FWIW, I run Shimano MX 30 pedals with the longer set of pins, and I run a set of Specialized Lo Pro Mags. Neither of those pedals has damaged my shoes.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

JonathanGennick said:


> My soles are fine. Pins haven't damaged them a bit. FWIW, I run Shimano MX 30 pedals with the longer set of pins, and I run a set of Specialized Lo Pro Mags. Neither of those pedals has damaged my shoes.


Awesome, that's good to hear!

Any advice on the sizing?


----------



## unplannedismounts (May 7, 2009)

*Reviews of both Five Ten Sam Hill and Karver*

I've used Five Ten Sam Hills since December last year for mountain unicycling - awesome shoes without the bulk of the high top impacts.
http://unplannedismounts.com/2008/12/26/510-sam-hill-shoes/

I use Yankz laces on the Sam Hills to prevent any crashes due to loose laces - great way to break a leg on a unicycle.The Yankz lace system has worked great.
http://unplannedismounts.com/2009/05/09/yankz-sure-lace-system/

I've also had a geared unicycle over the last year, where the gear shifting is done by tapping buttons on the axle with your shoe, ankle etc as you ride. The Sam Hills weren't great for this and I was ending up with sore ankles, so I recently purchased a pair of Karvers - the one sided mid height padding is PERFECT for gear shifting. The shoe itself is groovy enough but the lace cover is goofy, both in how it looks and works.
http://unplannedismounts.com/2009/09/29/five-ten-karver-review/

The pedal I run on my main unicycle - currently a geared 24" mountain unicycle - is the Speedplay Drillium, GREAT pedals!
http://unplannedismounts.com/2009/03/31/speedplay-drillium-pedals/
The combination of the Drillium pedals and the Five Tens is just incredible in terms of grip, stability and feeling connected to what is going on.

Don't know what it's like in MTB but in mountain unicycling there's Five Ten shoes then all the rest.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good review on the shoes.

I did not know they had the one wheeled bikes for mountain biking, that is pretty cool.


----------



## unplannedismounts (May 7, 2009)

heya thanks Corey. Mountain unicycling is really good fun, and with a two speed hub you can really motor along - in high gear for example the 24" wheel becomes a virtual 36" wheel, just gotta pedal and hang on 

Here's a pic of my mountain unicycle, with a GoPro camera attached to grab some video to show the Five Ten Karvers in action and how they assist gear changing


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Visiting this thread again.
I mentioned earlier I have the Specialized Comp shoes and Shimano SP 324 pedals to ride either clipped in or not.
I just do not like being clipped in most of the time, especially on trails.

So many variations of the Five Ten shoes too.
I only want to buy one pair for now, and it seems the Sam Hill or the Impact 2 lowcut is the most popular.

Amazon has all of them available to my Prime account with free two day shipping in my size 9 with the exception of the Impact 2.

FiveTen Men's Freerider Scribble Casual Bike Shoe










FiveTen Men's Karver Bike Shoe










FiveTen Men's Sam Hill 2 Bike Shoe










FiveTen Men's Impact 2 Low Bike Shoe










Also looking at these pedals that were mentioned by skidad earlier.
https://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/pedals.php


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I was looking at the 510 camp four shoes as a all around and riding shoes. I cant wear skate boarding type shoes cause i have long narrow feet with a high arch and skinny ankles. So i look like i have clown shoes on with no support and so wide that i have 8000 feet of shoe string left over from pulling them super tight to get them to no be slip ons. So i wear trail running or day hike shoes to ride platforms in. Do you think these are worth it or just stick with my northface shoes?


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been in contact with the owner of that pedal shop that Skidad bought.
He mentioned that SpeedGoat has them, and indeed they do.
http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=126718&cat=39&brand=1168

I will be picking up a set later along with some Five Ten shoes.
As much as I have tried to like my clipless pedals and the shoes, I think for me it is better to go with these pedals and some Five Tens.

He also mentioned the studs can be quite sharp 
You do not want to hit your skin over the studs..


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Corey52 said:


> I have been in contact with the owner of that pedal shop that Skidad bought.
> He mentioned that SpeedGoat has them, and indeed they do.
> https://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=126718&cat=39&brand=1168
> 
> ...


Go-Ride carries them as well. https://www.go-ride.com

FWIW I did not use the beautiful and deadly looking pis that came with the pedals. I ordered some shorter stainless steel set screws from Mc Master Carr (after trying regular steel different sized ones at the hardware store) and gently snugged them in place with a drop of Loctite on each screw. Grip so far with my 5.10 shoes has been just fine for me but I have not ridden in allot of mud. I still wear some Six Six One veggie shin guard though. Screws ordered were flat point socket set screws M4 x 6mm 0.7 thread pitch. Item # was 92605A112 and you need 3 packs of 25 @ $3.85 each pack.

As you can see in the pic these don't stick up very far at all. 5.10 shoes and all pin holes used.


----------



## gabeiac (Jul 3, 2009)

Corey52 said:


> I have been in contact with the owner of that pedal shop that Skidad bought.
> He mentioned that SpeedGoat has them, and indeed they do.
> http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=126718&cat=39&brand=1168
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as far as clipless pedals goes. I love them for commuting but I have given up on them for mountain biking. I may just be a wuss but I freeze at the site of anything that could make me fall...and then of course I fall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Those Karvers are awesome 5.10's, but this is my favorite 5.10's besides the Karvers.

5.10 Rennie High Impacts:


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks skidad.
Looks like that place is out of the black ones right now.
Will probably order a set from Speedgoat.

Chilli, saw these at Amazon, looks like they have a 2nd edition out now.

FiveTen Men's Nathan Rennie 2 Bike Shoe










Kind of weird looking with black on one side, red on the other.

I think it is between the Impact 2 or the Sam Hill for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Corey52! :thumbsup:

Yeah, I am not too much into that newer design over the older ones. I get soooo many compliment on the older design I have. Lots of people are like....."Is that really 5.10's?"

I am thinking about the Karvers or either the Sam Hill 5.10's when my low Impacts are down for the count. I just love the ankle protection my Rennies provide or the the other High Impacts 5.10's provide. Saved me from some agony a few times! LOL.....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

You are welcome.

While I am still debating which shoes to get, I bought the pedals.
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17079

They price match to a point, I got them down to $109, just a few bucks more than Speedgoat.
https://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=126718&cat=39&brand=1168

They should be here by Friday.
I will try them with regular shoes or my Merrel water sandals (Vibram soles) to see how they work.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

On a roll here.
Pedals will be tomorrow, and I got one day shipping on the Sam Hills.
Both here Friday.
Hope to install the pedals over the weekend and see how the combo does.

Guy at work uses skate shoes, but I wanted to try the Five Tens.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Way cool, can't wait to hear how it goes. Are you using the pins that come with the pedals? if so I highly recommend some shin protection. In one day I took 3 pedal hits to the same shin in the same place:madman: WTF are the odds anyway? After the 3rd hit my poor son heard just about every profanity know to man come out of my mouth:nono: Thank god no one else was in earshot of my verbal diarrhea:yikes: I now use the Veggie shin guards from Six Six One and don't even know I'm wearing them

Look forward to your report and you got the X-Ray color?


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Had to Google those.
https://www.xsportsprotective.com/sixsixone-veggie-shin.html
How do you know what size to get?

I am going to try the stock pins first, and if I impale myself  , I may do what you did and order three packs of those screws, or I may try shin guards.

I got the pure black color.
I think it will go good with the orange Rockhopper.

I really tried to like the clipless setup.
If I had a road bike I would use them, or if I only rode my Rockhopper on paths I would keep them.
But I feel the clips hold me back on trails as I fear falling being locked in.

I do not heal as well as I use to since I am over 50.
Now I feel very old 
With this new setup I will feel safer being able to kick a foot out or bail should the need arise.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Dam, what a cool setup you've got. Sleeping quarters up there?

Yeah, the black pedals will go great with that bike for sure.

The Veggie guards I have read run small (tight around). I'm 6' exact and got the X-large ones and they fit great.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks.
Yep, my penthouse 




Very comfortable.

I will be looking into those shin guards too.
I hope the shoes run true to size too, as I hate shipping clothes/shoes back that do not fit right.


----------



## Bill_Stacker (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought the Karvers from Zappos. I actually made a video if you want a better look. Its on YouTube. Just search for Karver mountain bike shoes
I've done a lot of riding on them since I bought them and I've got to say, they really live up to the hype.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the Sam Hills on, and they are sticking to the linoleum and making noise as I walk into the kitchen.
Trying to break them in a little before I switch out the pedals tomorrow and go for a ride.

I ordered size nine, and they seem to run pretty close to all of my other shoes that are a size nine.

They stink though, must be the rubber or perhaps the shoe material.
Hopefully that goes away soon.

The pedals need to have the studs put in them too.
The instructions say there are more aggressive studs available, maybe these are not the super sharp ones others have received with the pedals.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

skidad, I dig the new pedals.
Thanks again for getting these and giving your thoughts on them.
I have some pics up in a new "build" thread I started.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6243504#post6243504


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I run the Sam Hill Impact Lows (these, not the new Sam Hill 2s) with Nuke Proof Neutron and Proton pedals (Protons on the Jamis Parker, Neutrons on the Redline Monocog) and I love that setup.


----------



## hpi savage guy (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got a pair of impact lows. They are really nice. I cant believe that it took me this long to get these.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Received my Freeriders yesterday. They look sweet, but what surprised me was that the sole was hard. I thought it would be soft to aid in gripping the pins. How does the sole work?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

skidad said:


> As far as being "too grippy" here's what I did. I ordered some Straitline pedals http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/pedals.php which are just to die for but the supplied pins were to aggressive for my taste right off the bat. I ordered some short stainless steel set screws from McMaster Carr that just protrude out of the pedal maybe a few mm's at most and these have worked awesome. Shoes still stick great for me. This can be done on almost any pedal with the set screw setup. I think now I may be ready to try the more agressive pins supplied with the pedals. I also use the Six Six One Veggie shin guards which so far have been great.


Those pedals look aggressive indeed. The profile of the pins are in such a way that it looks like your shoe sole doesn't even make contact with the actual pedal itself. What did you mean by the pins were too aggressive?


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

I just received the FiveTen Freeriders that I ordered online some time ago. I had some trouble with choosing the right size.

In the end I choose for US-size 12 (EU-size 46) and it turned out to be spot-on. If I had choosen one size smaller, it would have been the wrong fit.

The shoes feel really comfortable, look tough and durable. The only downside are the white 'California' number plates on the back of the shoes. Not really my taste. Other than that, I'm really pleased with them.



Unwritten said:


> I'd like to order the FiveTen Freerider, however I find it hard to choose the right size.
> 
> I'm not worried about the width of my feet, but about the *length *of my feet. *Measured, my footlength is 11.42 inch (= 29 centimeter).* I'm leaning towards US-size 12 (EU-size 46).
> 
> ...


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got the Basics for christmas, not sure if i like them yet. I feel like they don't come up high enough on my foot (only goes like 2 inches up) so not sure if they are giving any support. The stealth rubber also confuses me a bit. Once i get my foot set on them the are nice and grippy and foot sticks like glue, but if my foot accidently comes off the pedal on a jump or something i have a really hard time getting it instantly stick again. Maybe i just have to get used to it...


----------



## bbell (Oct 24, 2009)

i got a pair of the impact lows for xmas . sweet shoe no slipping problems at all.
i do suggest u wear them around to break them in tho, they r a little stiff but that's how there suppose to be.:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Just picked up the FREERIDER,highly reccomended due to the breathable material.The Impact seems to be a sweaty shoe,probably more durable.I expected sticky but man,THIS STEALTH RUBBER DOES NOT LET GO.One of my best buys yet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

............


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/FiveTen-Mens-Freerider-Scribble-Casual/dp/B002AMUOLG

I just ordered these:thumbsup:


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

You will love them!!!


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

I use the guide tennies for cycling and they work great, and are also awsome for scrambling. None of the mtb shoes would fit me.

The soles are weird, They grip great and although the pins on my pedals can make quite large marks in them, if I use them for a period of walking the sole seems to squidge back together and kinda repair itself.

One other thing I noticed which might or might not effect their preformance when mountain biking is that if they get too cold they loose virtually all their grip on anything. Even on lamanete flooring where I can usually feel my feet getting stuck and hear great sucking noises when I walk it was like walking on ice when they got too cold (and no, i didn't really have ice stuck to the bottom of my shoes).


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Dheorl said:


> I use the guide tennies for cycling and they work great, and are also awsome for scrambling. None of the mtb shoes would fit me.
> 
> The soles are weird, They grip great and although the pins on my pedals can make quite large marks in them, if I use them for a period of walking the sole seems to squidge back together and kinda repair itself.
> 
> One other thing I noticed which might or might not effect their preformance when mountain biking is that if they get too cold they loose virtually all their grip on anything. Even on lamanete flooring where I can usually feel my feet getting stuck and hear great sucking noises when I walk it was like walking on ice when they got too cold (and no, i didn't really have ice stuck to the bottom of my shoes).


How cold are you talking? I have climbed in mine in low temperatures and not really noticed that they suddenly feel like I am on ice.


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

Walking around in snow at quite a bit below freezing for a couple of hours. The soles just lost all their grip and tackiness. Walking down the local shopping centre afterwards (laminate surface) and just normal slow walking had my feet slipping backwards with every step.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

thx 4 the info. I have climbed at around 32F and the problem seemed my numb hands more than my shoes, but I will pay attention.


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

Np, depending on what your climbing you may not have any problems. They're still grippy on rough stuff (not quite as much as normal, but not miles off) they just loose their takiness so are useless on very smooth stuff.


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to use clipless but then switched to plat forms and use Vans. I like to do AM biking but do alot of XC riding given my area. When XC riding through some terrain, I don't have problems with my feet slipping but problems with my feet popping off the pedal. Now I want to go clipless again but would rather use platforms consistently rather than switch back and forth. I think I may be just having a hard time adjusting to platforms.

Will 5 10s help my feet stay planted even when riding through some sponatneous bumps?Remember my problem is feet popping off the pedal here and there not necessarily slipping.


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

*Five Ten Freerider*

I now have the *Five Ten Freerider *for over a year now (with Wellgo MG-1 pedals). These are the best biking shoes I've had thusfar. They fit excellent and breath really well. They're not as sticky on the pedals as I expected them to be. They don't "stick like glue" as some say.  Still, grip is excellent.

Compared to my regular shoes, they do feel kinda bulky. Inside the shoe there's a small point pressing slightly to the upper side of my left foot. I actually only notice it at the end of a day wearing them. I also never liked the license plate on the back of the shoe.

Overall though, I'm really satisfied with the Five Ten Freerider. Definitely recommended.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Corey52 said:


> Thanks skidad.
> Looks like that place is out of the black ones right now.
> Will probably order a set from Speedgoat.
> 
> ...


so just got these and AWESOME!

only thing is i want to look into some insoles for them but they are W I D E. anybody have any luck with a particular brand/name?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Rode my Freeriders this morning for the first time...........GREAT shoe. I've been using different Skate shoes that I have laying around and the 5.10s are just better......they are reinforced in the right spots, and grip really well. The thing I noticed most is how light they feel............better than my bulky DC and Emerica shoes.......


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

What's this I hear that there is an updated version of the freeriders that has the stitching issue resolved? Someone said it only applies to the white models?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't read anything about a stitching issue, what was/is the problem?


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

I haven't read too much in depth about it other than someone mentioned that the white freeriders came updated/upgraded.

PS- where can I buy the freerider scribbled editions?


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

lawnbike said:


> how do the low top 510 impacts work on all purpose riding like all mountain and xc?


They work great! I have a pair of Spitfires that I've really put to the test. The only complaint I have is that after a year, one of the little rubber circles on the bottom of one shoe is coming off. But I put on replacement pins that were too long last time, so they may be tearing them up prematurely.

Edit: Oops, sorry for dragging up an old thread.


----------

